# The Hobby Stop Movie



## bgruen (Jan 11, 2006)

I shot a little indie film a few years ago and it is now available for rent or purchase. It was shot on location at The Hobby Stop in Rock Hill, SC, and is set in an environment we all know and love. It is a fun little PG-13(ish) dramatic comedy and is available on most non-subscription VoD platforms. Links are available on my website.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! :thumbsup:

Have you shopped it around?


----------

